# Show hunter tack?



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it would be ok for a beginer local schooling show.


----------



## qbaby (Mar 28, 2009)

You will be fine at the beginner levels to use the tack you have. Just go out and have fun. If you ever want to buy new stuff there is a great new website the sells used tack and I the lady told me she will have 3 used jumping saddles coming in soon on consignment. The site is www.15hands.com. Good luck at your shows!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I very very rarely ever see black tack at even a schooling show around here... and when i do, it's usually paired with other things that aren't customary in hunter classes (square pads, long unpulled manes, unclipped horses, rubber boots, etc). If that's all you can afford for now, that's all you can afford. So I'd make sure that everything is cleaned, polished, trimmed, and as neat and well fitted as possible. if everything else looks the part the black won't be as noticable.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't worry about it. I used black tack all last season. It never affected my placement. I even won reserve champion at a rated show.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> Don't worry about it. I used black tack all last season. It never affected my placement. I even won reserve champion at a rated show.


Thanks, that makes me feel much better!!  I really like black tack on Sandie, her being a buckskin and all - looks far better on her than brown!! (plus I did not just spend all that $$ on the tack she has to turn around and buy new stuff just to switch colors!!)

I figure if I'm just starting out and doing schooling shows and such, I'm hoping it won't matter. My trainer told me that very well-polished dark brown tack LOOKS black anyway so it may not really be as noticeable as I think ;-)


----------

